# Coroplast floors for my Ferret Nation



## dingosm8 (Jan 10, 2008)

My gang doesn't seem to like using their litter boxes, so after looking through all of the comments on the FN photo thread, I thought I'd try what Jack Sparrow did, and make coroplast liners for my dirty ratties.

I chose green, because it's my fav color. These are two 48" by 98" sheets.








I took the dimensions of the FN and added 8" to each measurement, because I wanted 4" sides/walls. The FN measurements are 34" X 23", so I cut the coroplast into 3 sheets of 42" X 31".








Then I measured 4" from each side, drew the 4" line markers, and scored one side of the coroplast with a utility knife. 
Note: I did make the back wall about 4 1/2" tall, so that the box fits withing the door jam area.
I cut all the way through one corner (which you can see in the photo) to make a box edge. Then I taped them together. Maybe I'll try to find some green tape 
















Here are all three FN level liners/floors completed. The cutting isn't the prettiest, but it'll work.








Boys cage before and after photos:
























Big girls cage before and after photos:
























New little girls cage:








And a photo of Maisy while I was installing the floor. She wasn't too concerned as you can see.








*here are the three cages all finished*








You can view larger photos here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dingosm8/


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

I really do like this and had been considering doing it for a while since my crew seems to be fond if tearing up and hiding under their fleece on the bottom floor. I'm curious to see how well it holds up against ratties chewing it. Is it easier to clean? How much did it cost you per sheet for the chloroplast? Is their less mess spilled out of the sides?


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Does that ever look nice! I never in a million years would have thought of doing that! How much did you have to pay for all the coroplast?


And, wait... it can't be..... I refuse to believe it! You're working.... outside? What is this magical land of snowlessness, and can you send some happy warmth up here?


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I've been pricing the coroplast here & that stuff ain't cheap

30 bucks a sheet is what I have been quoted

I'm thinking about doing some highway clean up & removing all the coroplast signs that the politicians left up after the primaries... lol


----------



## VetTech (Feb 10, 2008)

Holy mackerel.. that cage is TALL! How do you manage to reach the top part of it to clean it? You did an AMAZING job and the cage looks great!! That's such a cute picture of Maisy... she has such a sweet expression on her face. 

Deb


----------



## Angry_J (Feb 3, 2008)

Funny I just found this thread. I just ordered 10 sheets of coroplast from beacon graphics (google). I just wanted to make some playpens, one for home and one for school, and 24"x18" sheets are only $1.00 each.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

24" by 18" is far too small a sheet for this scale project... the sheets that I have found at 30 bucks are full sheets that are 4 ft by 8 ft & I believe that is the size that this poster was using for the cage liner-pans


----------



## dingosm8 (Jan 10, 2008)

I bought them from an art supply store for $16 a piece.
They were the large sheets, and I had a lot left over that I used to make a foldable playpen to use outside and inside.

I have to use a stool to reach the top cage to clean.

and yes, I was working outside. I live in Hawaii, where it's always warm outside. (I miss snow  )

I'm really happy with these liner-pans. None of 8 rats living inside have tried chewing them up at all. And I don't find any food/bedding/etc pushed or kicked outside the cage anymore. This will help a lot with my young rats not using their litter boxes. Maybe when they become older, I'll remove the liners and try without.


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

What a cleverclogs you are, that's a great idea!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

awesome price you found on that... I'm still looking because I think the prices I have found are completely ridiculous. 

I've been wanting to make inserts like you made & the folding play pen for quite some time now & I believe the coroplast is an ideal material to do it with.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

you miss the snow 8O but you live in Hawaii.........THAT'S AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## dingosm8 (Jan 10, 2008)

These coroplast floors have really been handy, but some of my rats are chewers, and even though they are still functional, I think I'm going to make some new trays to replace the chewed up ones.


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

O/T: Just curious, what kind of a camera is that? Those are some really clear pictures.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Doesn't dirt and all accumulate in the seams and is cleaning easy to remove all the fecal and urine matter?


----------



## Caity (Apr 1, 2008)

Very well done, dingosm. I want to do the same thing, but I have slide out pans, not lift off tops, so I have to build liners on the outside. Perhaps I will post pics if I ever find massive sheets of coroplast locally, and a way to transport it home other than on the bus.  

Begoodtoanimals, I would think waste would get stuck inside of the corrugated part, because rats have an uncanny ability to poop/pee on anything within a foot outside of their living space. Maybe lining that part with electric tape would help.


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

Congratulations! You've made C&C cage trays! lol I use Coroplast for my gp's, with the metal storage-cubes from Walmart to make the sides etc.

A1, Good grief, where are you?! Most Coroplast runs between $15 and $20 a 4x8 sheet. Look up the "How to make a C&C cage" website (Google), and you'll find a link on there to a database of coroplast suppliers. I found a local sign shop, and they sold me white coroplast for $15.

I would think the ratties would munch it tho... we used to joke that our rats had a plastic deficency, because they would chew anything within reach. Making the trays to fit the outside of the cage would eliminate the trouble.

As to cleaning, I find it rinses easily, no more trouble getting the urine etc out than in any other plastic tray.

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I looked at the site. The links are to locations that are no where near me & they are outdated by at least 2 yrs

I am sure there are plenty of places that sell it at the reasonable price but I have not been able to locate anyone who does. I'm not in a rurla area, I have fairly big towns all around me & print shops out to boot-tay!

My search continues....

If ANYONE in the Palm Beach County area knows of anywhere to find coroplast, please pm the location.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

wow! that is genious! incredible! and it is a very very LARGE cage! lol. you must have alot of ratties!


----------



## Einstein (Jun 10, 2008)

I love the cage with the add on. I was going to get it but right now I only have one rat and he is only going to get two brothers soon. So with three I do not think I really need and as someone said I would need a ladder to clean it! 

I also would like to know why your girls are so spoiled and the boys part of the cage does not look as fun? Seems like someone is playing favorites!!!! LOL


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

I know this thread has been dead for a while but I really want to do this, and I think I've finally found a place where I can get coroplast. 

A few questions though

1. did you remove the black trays? It looks as if you did but I I want to be sure. 
2. have you ever had a rat chew through the bottom and escape? If I sound a bit paranoid you'd be right lol! 
3. do your measurements leave any space for the ratties to slip into in the back, or on the sides? (it looks sung as a bug in a rug but again just making sure)
4. I just noticed you didn't seem to do a cutaway part to go between floors, do you think it would be possible?


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

additional thought.....

this should be reposted in the "how to make" thread, so it's easy to find!


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

I bought a sheet of coroplast, and I don't quite understand one thing about the instructions. Has anyone else made these?


----------

